# how to open iwork document in windows xp?



## wd_datek (Sep 3, 2008)

we have 100+ macbook and more ibm PCs.

In macbook we installed iwork software package, but the problem is we can't open the document made by iwork from ibm PCs.

Any 3rd plugins or software that we can use in ibm PCs in order to open those iwork documents?


Mac version is 10.5.x


----------



## fryke (Sep 3, 2008)

not to.

You can't open iWork files on other platforms, unless you export them to a format they can read. There are no viewer applications for the formats on other platforms. It's like the 90s, Microsoft and users very angry with Microsoft, only this is Apple, and Apple's adorable.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 5, 2008)

In Pages you have to use the "Export" menu item instead of Save or Save As to save the documents as a Word file Windows Users can read.


----------



## fryke (Sep 5, 2008)

Are my answers invisible? Hello? Am I on an ignore-list here?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 5, 2008)

I think something's wrong with the site's databases or something.  I've noticed it, too.


----------



## wd_datek (Sep 7, 2008)

i'm so busy and can't access this web site, thx all for help!


----------

